
ReMarkable EInk Notepad and EReader - stingrae
https://getremarkable.com/
======
linuxkerneldev
Looks interesting. But what does: "By combining cutting edge E Ink Carta
technology with ultra-thin high-friction surface materials, the CANVAS display
is purebred paper experience."

What exactly is purebred paper?

